# Naked PF spritzing and spurting



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm using a barista express and recently bought one of the naked portafilters that Joey made. Ever since I've started using it I've had issues with spritzing from my extractions.

I've been tinkering around with my distribution and tamping a little bit and had slightly better results but I am wondering if the fact I am single dosing on this machine is likely making a difference. I know the grinder is not highly rated and I am soon to be acquiring a eureka mythos. In the meantime, just want to improve my results.

Thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it is all about distribution........give a good stir and level carefully before tamping


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

moultram said:


> I'm using a barista express and recently bought one of the naked portafilters that Joey made. Ever since I've started using it I've had issues with spritzing from my extractions.
> 
> I've been tinkering around with my distribution and tamping a little bit and had slightly better results but I am wondering if the fact I am single dosing on this machine is likely making a difference. I know the grinder is not highly rated and I am soon to be acquiring a eureka mythos. In the meantime, just want to improve my results.
> 
> Thanks


Single dosing with that grinder isnt going to help.

How many drink do you make a day? Will let us work out how much coffee you can store in the hopper.

You've probably always had these issues , you just never saw em before.

What is your prep at the moment

Lastly how does the coffee taste ?


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.

My prep is :

Single dose with 18 grams

Dispense it in two bursts

Stir and level after each burst

Tamp fairly gently - no idea what pressure in lb; straight down and then rotate the tamper and tamp again straight down.

I usually only make 2 a day. Yeh I figured I probably never saw them when I had the regular portafilter.

Thanks again


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

The best advice I can offer is to get a nice snug convex tamper, if such a thing is available in your size. Use a circular nutation. I find flat tampers are harder to work with in my experience.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

moultram said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> My prep is :
> 
> ...


You'll probably fix some things via harder tamping. If you've no idea how hard you press just strain a little - that's likely to keep it consistent - the main thing.

I find stirring can make clumps that were not their before or make more if there are some. Light tamping and clumps generally will be a bad idea.

John

-


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Why 2 tamps? I'd say you might be disturbing your original tamp by trying to do it a 2nd time. One should be enough.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Grind , WDT, tamp:good:


----------

